# Yeppoon fishing and crocs.



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Any locals here to Yeppoon? Anyone fished it much? Do you have to worry much about crocs up there? I know it's above the croc line but are there enough to worry about?
What are the fishing options? Are any of the reefs accesible with say... a Revo or Fibreglass ski?
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## padfoot (Jul 9, 2008)

I am not a local anymore, my folks still live up there though. So please ignore whatever I am about to say until you speak with a local.

Waterpark creek, Fishing creek have crocs. Corio Bay, in the bay itself, may be OK. Coorooman creek has big crocs. Fitzroy river = crocs

Places to fish:
Causaway lake. If nothing else you should be able to grab some bait. It fishes well on the big tides that run into/out of the lake.
Corio Bay. My favourite. Lots of bird life when the fishing is quiet (check the croc thing)
Roslyn Bay boat harbour

Get someone to drag your yak out to Keppel. Some great fishing around the islands.

Hope that helps


----------



## GoManGo (Sep 2, 2010)

Crocs are always around, doesn't seem to matter where in Qld you are.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

No locals?
Anyone fished the area much? Reefs around Emu Park?
Trip out to Keppels sounds good.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Emu Park has a great caravan park right on the beach, I've stayed there a couple of times and fish out around the islands with mixed results.
There is a neat little bommie just south of Pelican Island (only-just dries on a low) that seems to attract the usual varieties of Mac's.
Crocs don't appear to be a worry off shore, river systems, I'd stay clear of in a yak.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Craig, I took the yak (Sprite SIK) out to Great Keppel Island back in 1992 and the fishing was crap. Even around Yepoon and EMU park the fishing was crap. The way i look at it though, it can only be better than what it was then.
No crocs to be be seen then because the locals shot any that might be affecting the tourist industry. Dunno about now but they might be around if you look hard.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Junglefisher said:


> No locals?
> Anyone fished the area much? Reefs around Emu Park?
> Trip out to Keppels sounds good.


Crocs ate the Local Kayak Fishing community, :?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I have arrived. Locals don't seem too bothered by crocs. Not sure if that means there aren't many or if the locals have a collective IQ smaller than their collective shoe sizes.
Thanks Red, some good inspiration there.
Corio bay sounds a goer padfoot
Iron pot rock sounds like it hold mackeral for large parts of the year and is less than 1km offshore.
Causeway lake apparently sops a hammering but still holds fish and fishes well on very high tides.
Local tackleshop guy also gave me some freshwater spots he reckons will be good for barra, toga, jacks, oxeye etc.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So if we don't see a trip report or hear from you for a while we can assume the intel may have been inaccurate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

The locals just dont care. When I lived in cairns I had a mate who would go spearfishing at the mouths of creaks for Barra.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

nad97 said:


> The locals just dont care. When I lived in cairns I had a mate who would go spearfishing at the mouths of creaks for Barra.


Yeah nad, I've been known to take 4 baited crab pots into possible croc infested creeks on my yak before now.
I'll be giving it a good go I hope, planning on a small trip tomorrow. If all else fails, the rifle will fit nicely in that big stealth hatch :twisted:


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I have only seen one croc in Corio Bay in the NE corner at the deep hole. It was over 12 feet long and almost as long as my Coleman Scanoe when it parked under the boat eating the fish attached to my line. I stayed very still for about 5 mins then started the outboard at full throttle in gear and drove up onto the beach a few hundred metres away at full revs. This was about 15 yrs ago i guess.
Fitzroy River is healthy with crocs and also saw one just after dawn off Rita Demata whilst spinning for salmon landbased. 
Fishing creek and Waterpark creeks also have them but I havent seen them there though.
Have seen three in Alligator creek up near Yaamba.

They are around so just be wary, good thing tho is you are always armed with a paddle to snot the hell out of them when they come for a look.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

mangajack said:


> you are always armed with a paddle to snot the hell out of them when they come for a look.


Yeah, they don't like .30cal paddles either!


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

Junglefisher, I've only just joined the forum and came across this thread. I've lived near Yeppoon for past 2 years and fished around it a bit. I've never posted online before, and only recently bought my yak - a Malibu 2 XL Angler - mostly for recreational use (or so the wife thinks) but I'll probably be using it about 80% for fishing and crabbing. This is my first yak and I've got a lot to learn about it all but so far I've only had it on flat water inside the Causeway and it is great fun, and exercise.... Have you had any success fishing the Yeppoon area yet...?? Simsy


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Simsy.
I paddled out to Iron pot / Bluff rock the other day but just got seasick.
So I paddled Causeway Lake but just got wet.
Took it up to waterpark creek on the weekend (above the causeway) and caught a heap of tarpon and a few spangled perch. Nothing to write home about though. Had a look at Corio and it looks ideal.
I haven't been out this week but I'm thinking about heading up to Corio very soon. Otherwise I'll go troll some lures around Causeway, maybe chuck a crab pot in too.
If you can paddle mid-week let me know, otherwise I can only get out every second weekend - we'll have to catch up.


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

At this stage I've only put mine in the Causeway as I haven't yet got carry racks the yak and as I only live a couple of hundred metres for the water I have just put it on the trolley and wheeled it to the water. Don't do a lot of mid-week days off but the can be arranged - Friday is often the preferred if not available on weekends. I'm pretty much a real novice with the yak but keen to learn the ropes.....Thanks for the prompt reply.....Steve


----------

